# Labial Reduction



## auntsashie (Mar 18, 2008)

Which code do I use for this procedure?  I have been told so many different ones by different people that I am  .  Thanks


----------



## sundaey (Mar 18, 2008)

I do believe that that procedure falls under plastic surgery, which would be a cosmetic procedure. I don't think that it's covered by any insurance company.
Good luck though.


----------



## mbort (Mar 19, 2008)

look at the lay descriptions for the partial vulvectomy, I think this will be helpful.


----------



## amsmith22 (Mar 20, 2008)

15839--excision of excessive skin, other area


----------

